# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Schaltung Probleme evtl. Umbauen von 2x9 auf 1x11

## PaulArtur

Hallo ich hab mir vor mehreren Wochen eine gebrauchte Enduro gekauft . Das Bike ist von dem Hersteller Canyon und bin momentan vollstens zufrieden mit dem Bike .Leider  hab ich immer wieder Probleme mit der Schaltung 
Vorne rutscht die Kette durch bei starkem tretten und beim  aufsteigen von Bike und starken hin und her schwanken springt die Kette auf der hinteren Kassette mal nen Gang hoch oder runter( Schaltung hat auch schon einige Jahre hinter sich ca 7jahre ) .... hab die Schaltung auch schon sauber eingestellt doch die Probleme tauchen trotzdem immer wieder mal auf was natürlich sehr nervig ist wenn mal grad nen Berg hoch stiefelt und dann rutscht die Kette durch ... Jetzt zu meiner Frage lohnt es sich einzelne Teile wie Ritzel, Kette und Schlatwerk zu tauschen oder gleich auf ein 1x11 umbauen ich danke schonmal für die Antworten und Tipps

----------


## noox

Wenn es mal soweit ist, dann ist vermutlich die Kette deutlich gelängt. Das bewirkt dann aber auch, dass sich die Kettenblätter und die Kassette an die gelängte Kette angepasst haben. D.h. mit einer neuen Kette funktioniert es vermutlich auch nicht mehr. Was es mit dem automatischen Schalten auf sich hat, kann ich nicht genau sagen. Vielleicht ist auch das Schaltauge verbogen. Das wirkt sich oft so aus, dass hinten bei den kleinen Ritzeln das Schalten passt, aber bei den großen plötzlich 2 geschalten werden (wenn das Schaltwerk leicht zum Laufrad hin verbogen ist). Bikeshops haben ein Werkzeug, mit dem man das Prüfen und ausbiegen kann.

Von daher musst dann eh fast alles austauschen und somit wäre eine Umrüstung sinnvoll. Ich persönlich würde am Mountainbike nicht mehr 2-fach fahren. Ich fahre SRAM mit vorher 1x11 und jetzt 1x12. SRAM hat halt vor  einiger Zeit den XD-Freilauf eingeführt, sodass man auch ein 10-fach Ritzel hinten draufbekommt. Bei Shimano ist standardmäßig 11 das kleinste, wobei es sein kann, dass es Nachbaulösungen gibt, die auch auch ein 10er draufbringen - bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

Mittlerweile gibt es viele Anbieter für Kassetten bzw. 1x11 oder 1x12 Schaltungen. Da kennen sich aber andere besser aus.

----------

